# List of Desktop PC failure rates



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone. I haven't purchased a desktop PC in over 10 years, I usually just buy laptops. However, the time has come for me to purchase a desktop. Therefore, I'm trying to find a list of desktop PC failure rates, with the lowest and highest, and what better place to come and ask for that information than Tech Support Forums? I know which are the best and worst for laptops, since that is what I usually buy and attend to, but I'm not so sure which are the best and worst built desktop PCs. I know that laptops fail 3 times more than desktops do, so does it really matter which brand of desktop PC I buy? Obviously I won't be buying an emachine, Compaq, or Gateway, but other than that, does it really matter when it comes to desktops? I tried Googling for this information and couldn't find much, most of it was for laptops. Thanks for any responses! I really appreciate it! Also please cite information, whether you found it online, or if it is personal experience. Thank you!!!ray:

edit: Mods please move it I posted this in the wrong section. Thank you


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well in my opinion all oem pc's fail cuz their made from cheap parts like the motherboard and power supply unit(psu). You can build a better pc that will last longer then an oem pc like dell, gateway, and hp. There are lots of resourses for beginners to learn how with youtube video's and articals. With good qaulity parts from trusted manufactorers you can have a great pc that allows for expansion in the future. Here is an atrical you should check out http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Well said. ^


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep and don't forget to check both these out

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/power-supply-information-and-selection-192202.html


----------

